# salinity poll



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Just wanting to see what other folks make their water at, and the why's behid it. I wanted a little of everything for corals so when i set this tank up i started with .026 salinity using a instant ocean hydrometer. It stays about .025 and a half after two years now. I have a few red and blue leg hermits one of each oscelaris clown six line wrasse flame angel and a new one a mandarin gobi, also two anemones and mabe two snails,, yes i need alot more snails m crabs but work has been slow, therfore money has too! Lol. Things are finaly starting to pick up though so its lookin up! Anyway hope to get a nice number of opinions on this so i can start planing my next reef! Thanks!
Beaux


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Salanity*

I like to keep mine around .023. Two reasons are 1< try to use less instant ocean salt mix (save as many pennies as posible  ) 2< just in case I get a little slack on water top offs so the salinity wont jump to high. I would suggest a refractometer to measure your level though. Alot more acurate.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep mine at 1.026 to 1.027, I use a refractometer to test so it's dead on. I also run an ATO which stands for auto top off system so it just automatically fills water up when the system evaporates water. Most keep their system lower because they believe that the skimmer produces optimal skimmate, also so if it does fluctuate it won't go into the red zone.

For me I don't have to worry as I have an ATO also natural seawater sits at 1.029 so I like to be closer to the ideal conditions. The reason for fluctuation between my salinity is I sometimes take out abit of tank water while topping up too much new premixed saltwater. It has no effect on my tank and has been this way for years!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I would agree that around 1.026 is ideal if you want to match nature. I have never personally tested salinity higher then this level in the Pacific where the majority of your animals come from. Some hobbyists maintain a lower level primarily to control parasites, personally I feel a salinity level closest to nature for invertebrates is your best bet. Yes, Refractometer is ideal for measuring this. Conventional hydrometers can be way off in accuracy.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Salanity*

Ok I am going to be so cheap, and lazy and increase mine up a few points


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Salanity*

Ok I am going to Stop be so cheap, and lazy and increase mine up a few points


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

1.026.
cause someone told me to.


----------

